# Engine/Block heaters for 2.0



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

Well, I live in the great white north, the last 2 winters have been pretty wicked. (-35*C anyone?)
I'm interested in installing a block/coolant heater in my car, since my apt has a nice post in front of my parking spot with a plug.
Someone is selling this on the local forums, but the local forums are french... i know enough, decently bilingual, but don't always get what they are talking about.
The only heaters I have seen for MK4s are the pads that stick to the oil pan. This one looks like it installs in a freeze plug but the seller claims it fits MK4 2.0/1.8T, we don't have freeze plugs.
Anyone know anything on this, i've done some searching on here and only came up with the oil pan heating pad, and some jerry rigged setups.
P4C


----------



## at_the_speed_of_2.l0w (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: Engine/Block heaters for 2.0 (Jay-Bee)*

Zerostart @ Canadian Tire
http://www.canadiantire.ca/AST...r.jsp
Tdiheater ( frostheater.com ) uses these in a kit. I use the 1000 watt version and it works great. I run it off of a timer...mmm, toasty.








Get this too...
http://www.canadiantire.ca/AST...r.jsp



_Modified by at_the_speed_of_2.l0w at 9:00 PM 11-19-2009_


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

In terms of cold-start....I would think having your oil warm over the coolant would be better for cold starts.


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Thanks for the links, but I was more looking at the application of the one I posted, since a local guy is selling for 20$, just don't see how he is claiming it works in 2.0/1.8T. I have looked into a couple universal setups.
And yes Travis having the oil warm instead of the coolant would be good, but i've been running this Motul 5w40 synthetic stuff for 2 years now, it's great in the cold.
Was more looking for a way to get heat into the car faster when I leave the house on those -35* days.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

wear your mittens, p*ssy.


----------



## 97'BlueGT (Jul 13, 2003)

The Zero Start is probably the best answer. The "freeze plug" type really need to be on all night to have any effect because of no circulation. That zero start seems to have a pump in it? So warm coolant is circulating and ready to go when you start up the car.


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (97'BlueGT)*

heated seats


----------



## at_the_speed_of_2.l0w (Jun 18, 2006)

Bottom line, *we don't have freeze plugs*.
The zerostart does not have a pump, it works by convection.


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *elRey* »_heated seats 


I wish! I don't even have AC for the summer.


_Quote, originally posted by *Canadian Tire Website* »_Circulates warmed coolant through the engine for easier starts 


But the hose size is pretty small, pretty much hook it up to the heater core hoses, will get heat from the vents, but I doubt it warms the block itself very much.


----------



## Robert Roberts (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Jay-Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jay-Bee* »_
But the hose size is pretty small, pretty much hook it up to the heater core hoses, will get heat from the vents, but I doubt it warms the block itself very much.


Think about what you wrote.
If you are getting heat out of the vents for more than a split second, then the block is warmed up plenty. 
I can't speak to this particular brand/model, but this type of coolant heater does a great job if you turn it on two or three hours (depends on wattage) prior to your morning drive, (high wattage timer).


----------



## at_the_speed_of_2.l0w (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Robert Roberts)*

I've had mine for three years. It really does work well. The temp reads FOT (full operating temperature) when I start. Temp drops a little bit as I start to drive, but recovers by the time I get to the end of the street. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Robert Roberts (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (at_the_speed_of_2.l0w)*

How did you install/mount yours? Do you use a timer?


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (tdogg74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdogg74* »_wear your mittens, p*ssy. 

Screw that...just move south...way south....where it never ever snows
end of problem


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Salsa GTI* »_
Screw that...just move south...way south....where it never ever snows
end of problem










I like warm weather and all, but I have this addiction to strapping a snowboard to my feet and jumping 40 feet off a mountain cliff
And who's gonna pay for my broken bones when I f*ck up down there?


----------

